# On Beach Holidays



## chrisrotz (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Friends,

In this winter i am planning to go somewhere beach which is very good for on Beach Holidays. Can anyone please tell me the the right place?


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Cairns!!! Or if you want to leave Aus totally why not try Bali - paradise!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Cairns or anywhere up along that North Eastern Coast. The beaches are spectacular. What month exactly are you going in? Western Australia could also be a good bet, very undiscovered in comparison and just if not more as beautiful!


----------

